# Tentative NJ to MA Cruise - Suggestions Wanted



## kptmorgan04 (Apr 10, 2007)

This is what I have worked up for my cruise from Cape May to the Boston area, leaving in a little over a week. I would appreciate any suggestions you guys might have on tips or local knowledge of the areas I will be going and if my timelines seem accurate (weather pending obviously). Also if anyone has any suggestions on a potential mooring in MA Bay area to leave my boat for a month starting Aug 12, there will be someone on and off the boat throughout the month.

July 23: leave for NYC at crack of dawn from either Cape May or Atlantic City.

July 24: Arrive NYC in the afternoon. 

July 26: Depart NYC for Block Island or Newport mid-afternoon. Will decide on going Long Island Sound or South of Long Island based on weather forecast. 

July 27-29: Get to Block Island or Newport when we get there. My biggest concern is getting to Block Island after dark on the weekend and anchoring in a new/crowded place for the first time, so we may go straight to Newport on Friday and then leave early Saturday morning for Block Island.

July 30: Depart Block Island and get to Newport in afternoon.

July 31: Depart Newport for the Vineyard. Reprovision and any repairs done Newport.

Aug 1: Arrive Vineyard in the afternoon. Spend weekend around Vineyard, cruising local islands etc.

Aug 5 or 6th: leave for Nantucket, stay in nantucket the 6th. 

Aug 7th: Depart for cruise to Boston. Any major reason or what should go into my deciscion making on either going around the Cape to going through the Cape Cod Canal?

Aug 10: Arrive Boston or wherever we have picked for the Marabelle to stay.

Aug 11: Get Marabelle Ann to her home for the next month.

Any and all suggestions are welcome. This will be my first big cruise, there will be 3 of us for the whole trip and at times a 4th will be along. I have all the cruising guides sitting at home, but they arent doing me all too much good right now because I am floating around in the Gulf of Mexico and will only be home for 3 days before departing. 
Thanks!


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

*Wow, what a great time you'll have...*



kptmorgan04 said:


> ....
> Aug 1: Arrive Vineyard in the afternoon. Spend weekend around Vineyard, cruising local islands etc.
> 
> Aug 5 or 6th: leave for Nantucket, stay in nantucket the 6th.
> ...


Boy, this is my sweet spot! I meant to answer your PM a while ago, I'll do so now. Here's something to chew on meanwhile.

For all travel you want to know the currents and plan your departure times accordingly. Your travel can be twice as long or half as short depending on whether the 2-3-4 knot current is with you or agin you. Get an Elderidge's - figure out how to use the current tables.

The Cape trip you want to make, and the stops in order are:

Newport to CuttyHunk - 3-4 hours, pick up a mooring in the inner harbor and spend a night, walk the island, buy an ice cream on the dock, and some fresh seafood from the kids in the Whaler.

CuttyHunk to Vineyard Haven - 3-4 hours, call/look for the Harbormaster behind the breakwater for a inner harbor mooring when you arrive. Spend two days minimum in Vineyard Haven, beaches, sightseeing, ride a tour bus to Gay Head, see a movie, walk the town, visit Bunch of Grapes bookstore and of course breakfast at the Black Dog (and chocolate chip cookies). Very low key town.

VH to Edgartown - 2-3 hours. Pick up a rental mooring in Edgartown Harbor, they are painted yellow and blue I believe. Ask any other boater. Very high brow town. Must visit South Beach and otherwise the same agenda as VH. Spend two days minimum in Edgartown, see how the whaling captains spent their riches...

Edgartown to Nantucket - 4-5 hours. Don't go to Nantucket for less than two days, its too far coming back. Spend at least three if possible. A very, very high brow island. All the same stuff as MV but different, more expensive, but unique and wonderful, which is why the crowds are so great.

I guess you can go outside the Cape to Boston. I have to say I don't know one boater in new England who has ever done that...something about the east side of the Cape being know as the "Graveyard of the Atlantic"...I gotta give you this link Chatham, Cape Cod Shipwrecks and Maritime Disasters :: Chatham, MA ...I guess they stopped counting after the first few thousand wrecks...but YOU can...Not!

Nantucket to Woods Hole (or alternative to Hadley Harbor). 6-7 hours . Try Welcome to Woods Hole Marine and see if you can get a mooring or dock space in Ell Pond, I think the drawbridge goes up every 30 minutes. Watch the current and opposing boats, once you start in you are committed. Visit the Oceanographic Istitute. Walk around, do laundry.

Woods Hole to Hadley Harbor- the most treacherous 20 minutes on the East Coast. Pass through Woods Hole channel very, very carefully. Two weeks ago, a friend of mine who has been boating on the Cape for over 30 years, got out of the channel and bent up the running gear on his 50 footer - $10,000 mistake, so far. See Round the Cape Trip Go through at slack current if possible, it makes it easier. Have lunch and swim in Hadley, observe Naushon Island (no landing for us peons), see how the top .0001% live, watch for John Kerry.

Hadley harbor to Cataumet - 2 hours. Get a mooring from Kingman Yacht Center -- Marina, Boatyard, Cruising Center on Cape Cod or Home Page or anchor out behind Bassetts island. Enjoy dinner at the Chart Room.

Cataumet to Plymouth 4 hours (alternative if pressed for time is Scituate, 8 hours) If you have never been to Plymouth, stop there. Check with the Plymouth YC Vistor. Go see Plymouth Rock. thios trip takes you through the Cape Cod Canal, plan your trip to have a fair current.

Plymouth to Boston - 8 hours and you're there.

As to short term Boston moorings there are two places I can think of, Salem next to Marblehead Moorings and Slips in Salem Harbor and a boat yard in my South Shore town Hingham HEWITTS COVE MARINA marblehead and Salem are great areas to visit, Hingham isn't shabby,. Both have good public transit to Boston. You can also check with some YCs and see if they'll take in a transient Yacht Clubs @ Bostonboating.com. I'll ask at Hingham and Hull.

If you have the $$$ you could try slip space right in Boston at Welcome to Constitution Marina on Boston Harbor plus a few others that they could point you at.

Give us a call when you get to town.


----------



## kptmorgan04 (Apr 10, 2007)

wow, THANKS!!! Will be calling you next week


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

One thing SF forgot to mention is that the barrier beach at Chatham was breached last spring, and that is causing some serious problems in Chatham harbor and along the eastern coast of Cape Cod.... which is yet another reason to go the ditch. Be aware that the entrance to the ditch can get really fun when you have a typical Buzzards Bay SW wind blowing on the canal entrance... standing waves... etc... so time your entrance to the canal appropriately. 

I'd like to hear from you as well, and maybe we can all meet up. I'll send you a PM with contact info.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Cap'n...I will leave the MA portion of your voyage to the locals (g) but here are my comments on the rest of the voyage plan..


kptmorgan04 said:


> July 23: leave for NYC at crack of dawn from either Cape May or Atlantic City.
> *Manasquan is a good inlet if you need to duck in before turning the corner. *
> 
> July 24: Arrive NYC in the afternoon.
> ...


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

The most important tip regarding Cuttyhunk and Vineyard Haven not mentioned - they're both dry ports. Be sure your libation cabinet is well provisioned.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> The most important tip regarding Cuttyhunk and Vineyard Haven not mentioned - they're both dry ports. Be sure your libation cabinet is well provisioned.


This is the information that I need, and why I'm on sailnet !!

Have a safe trip, I'm jealous


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Just to add in some alternatives.... On our basic - daytime only - motor sail through that area we anchored at Sandy Hook, caught a good tide through Hell's Gate and anchored at Port Jefferson LI which is a quick and easy stop. We went to Watch Hill instead of Fishers next because we have a friend there but unless you want to do some shops and stretch your legs it's a little out of your way and the long narrow passage in probably isn't worth it. Keep Pt Judith Harbor of Refuge in mind if you need it - plenty of large breakwater protected anchoring if things get ugly. We have always had 5' or less draft so we have spent many nights way up inside the P.J. pond as our jump off place for cruises to the SW when our legs were shorter - another long and tight entrance (to the Pond - Not the H. Of R. which you can just drop right into).


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

TrueBlue said:


> The most important tip regarding Cuttyhunk and Vineyard Haven not mentioned - they're both dry ports. Be sure your libation cabinet is well provisioned.


Here's a guy who thinks like I do.


----------



## kptmorgan04 (Apr 10, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> The most important tip regarding Cuttyhunk and Vineyard Haven not mentioned - they're both dry ports. Be sure your libation cabinet is well provisioned.


Thanks for the concern, but not to worry. The "Marabelle Ann" is always properly stocked for this occasion.

Thank you everyone else for your great suggestions! I am breaking out the current tables as I am typing.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Be aware that you should probably call at least a week in advance, to reserve mooring space in Nantucket and many of the other ports.


----------



## kptmorgan04 (Apr 10, 2007)

So here are my thoughts after your guys and gals recommendations:
Leave NYC Thursday afternoon, hit Hell's Gate around 1830 for slack to flood current, and get to Port Jeffereson for Thursday night on the hook. 
Leave Friday morning for Fishers Island. Anchor there Friday night. (where is the main anchorage area and any recommendations for a restaurent etc?)
Leave Fishers Island dark and early Saturday morning to get to the Race Saturday at 0500 for favorable current and get to Block Island mid morning on Saturday. 
Any different suggestions? 

Thanks again!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cam,
Why is going along the south shore of LI not a good idea?
Tom


----------



## Goodnewsboy (Nov 4, 2006)

Going outside Cape Cod:

Outside the Cape, especially around Monomoy, is a good place to exercise navigational expertise to the max. The shoals move around and the water is pretty thin in some places between Nantucket and deep water on the outside of Chatham. The fog in this area where the Gulf Stream meets the cold Atlantic is legendary. Radar is a great idea. Also, there are very few refuges until Provincetown.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

A couple of additional options:

1. Consider stopping at Sandy Hook NJ vs, NYC on your way up. Much better anchoring options. 
2. If you go through LI Sound, consider stopping at Stonington, CT. Easy hops from there to Block Island or Newport via Watch Hill Passage. Good anchoring there behind the breakwater.
3. Keep Pt. Judith RI in mind as you are heading for Block or Newport. Easy in and out to anchor behind the breakwater if the weather is against you.
4. Anchoring options are limited at the Vineyard. Some moorings available but you probably need reservations, especially on weekends. Last time there I anchored outside the breakwater at Vineyard Haven. Easy dink to town dock and good bus service from there to Oak Bluffs and Edgartown. 
5. A great spot near the Vineyard to consider is Hadley Harbor near Woods Hole. Beautiful! 

Enjoy! Jim H. USMMA '68


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

* Why is going along the south shore of LI not a good idea?

*Tom... shipping lanes...no good inlets to duck into for nearly 100 miles...and a lee shore if something goes wrong. Not saying lots of folks don't do it...just that for an inexperienced boater to these waters the way better choice is to go up through Long Island sound. 
I would have been supportive of a 3 day straight shot from CapeMay to Block ACROSS the shipping lanes but from NYC...the preferred route is through long island sound to Block.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cam,
Thanks. I've done that southerly route a number of times long ago without problems and was just curious. I agree 100% the Sound is a better route for an inexperienced sailor coming out of NY.
Tom


----------



## donradclife (May 19, 2007)

The best advice would be to throw away your schedule--the worst thing you can do is try to ignore the weather and try to keep to a pre-set itinerary. We just came up from Cape Henlopen to Sandy Hook, and while the winds were favorable the visibility was down to 50 ft. Without radar, we would have spent a few days enjoying Atlantic City until the fog lifted. If the forecast was for Northerly winds, we wouldn't have left the Cape May area until they turned.

As we're headed further north, I'm copying and pasting the great recommendations you received. Thanks for starting the thread.


----------



## daysailj (May 31, 2007)

*Further thoughts...*

Just to add a couple of worrisome details on anchoring, currents, etc..., based on hard-earned knowledge:

1) Generally assume you will not get a mooring at Great Salt Pond, Block Island, during this peak season, unless you just happen to catch someone leaving mid-day. Holding is generally good at anchor, but depth can be 30+ feet, so unless you find a shelf to anchor on, you will need a lot of chain or rope, and plenty of swinging room to provide adequate scope. SeaTow makes a good living here hauling boats off the mud every morning, as a lot of people seem to think 50 feet of nylon gives them sufficient scope.

2) If you stop by beautiful little (albeit dry) Cutty Hunk, you will likely only get a mooring in the outer harbour, where it can get a little rolly due to exposure from two directions. Be careful if anchoring out there, as the bottom is very grassy and slippery, and changing winds and lots of interesting rocks keeps SeaTow pretty well employed.

3) As already mentioned, if you venture into Woods Hole or nearby Hadley Harbor, take your Eldridge's tables to heart. It's fun to watch 80' draggers sliding sideways through the hole at peak current, but not so much fun trying to power through these rips with a sailboat.

4) Also be on guard across the water, when approaching Vineyard Haven from the South or West. There are some shoal areas and tricky cross currents, around West Chop, and there is often a 5-8 kt spike in wind in that zone (which cost me a mainsail last year!).

John


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Check your current for a fast passage through Hell Gate. It's a hoot to motor up the River and move faster than the cars stuck on the FDR.

Where you choose to anchor the the night will depend on the time of the fair tide through the Hell Gate.. and if you are OK sailing and anchoring in a new place in the dark.

You have decent light quite late now and a full moon makes a big difference too. But if you want to put the hook down early, enjoy a sun downer and a leisurely dinner aboard or ashore consider the following stops:

City Island - Has moorings, yachts clubs (on the West side) and anchorages on both sides. Easy approaches, good holding, oodles of dining choices.

Port Washington - Easy approaches, a few decent restaurants, Marina and a Brewers

I would avoid the north anchorages for an evening approach on the Sound as there is a lot of "light pollution" and finding the channel markers can be difficult. And there are channels and rocks up there.

Southern anchorages have no rocks and are pretty well protected from the prevailing SW... and are easy to enter.

Oyster Bay (big and crowded), Cold Springs Harbor smaller and very quiet... no facilities.

Huntington and Northport. Major ICK to Huntington. Super crowded. no anchorage only moorings... a town dock where you can tie up for a dinner a shore. Marine servidces YES. You gotta follow the channel. Northport lovely, quieter... A fun anchorage is behind the sand bar at Eaton's Neck. Quiet and pretty.

You can make any one of these ports in 5 hours from Hell gate. 

Last is Port Jefferson which is probably another 12 or 20 more miles of an easy sail in the prevailing SW. Moorings, easy approach, anchorage on the east and west... lousy marina and some touristy eats.

On the north side the Thimbles are a bit of Maine half way between Port Jeff and Plum Gut. Funny place but worth a stop. No services. But way across the sound. Maintain a good watch sailing in the sound for commercial traffic going east or west.

From there its a pretty long haul (5-7 hrs) to anything on the north shore till Plum Gut. But you can duck into Mattitick... motor up the river... watch the shoals... stay in the channel... Pretty inside.. a nice restaurant to eat at.. marinas and you can find a place to anchor or may find a mooring if you go way way inside.

Next you have to decide to either go through the gut or pass north of Plum Island and deal with the race. You can pass at Old Silas Rock. But watch the currents... they run fast and will set you east or west big time depending on whether it's ebb or flood. You will want ebb or you will be wasting lots of time sailing against the current.

Block Isand is a broad reach in the SW and about 20 miles from the Gut. A nice sail.

Or you can continue north east and stop in at Fishers Island West Harbor. Nice sunsets, good holding, no restaurants easy approach. Watch out for the rocks dividing the inner and outter harbors.

FI Sound is a downwind sail going East. There are some marked rocks. There you have Mystic and Stonnington on the North side. Both well worth a visit. Stonnington is the cutest town and there is a first class Marina - Dobsons... good eats at the anchorage where you can tie for free if you dine at Skipper's. It's a bit rolly in there though but the holding is good.

Now you have to pass the East end on FI and there are several maked passes and the last on is south of Watch Hill. Ride the current right out into BI sound and do a 10+ mile beam reach to BI and sail into the Pond. It's deep in there and crowded. Much better in early spring or late fall. We don't even go there in summer any more. 

Harbor of Refuge is just that... you can stop on passages east or west and hag out in a good anchorages behind a V shaped sea wall. We often sail in and out on a passage. Service are way up inside of Point Judith.

Newport is another 10 mi or so from PJ about 50° so its a run. Newport has too much too offer and you can spend lots of time and money there.

Next do Cutty Hunk. Eel grass makes the anchorage slippery, and it is quaint.

You could alternatively do Marion. They have a decent anbchorage, yach clubs, eats and it is close to the Cape Cod canal.

You want to do the canal on a fair tide or slack and certainly not fight the current. Make sure your motor is reliable because there is no place to stop once you enter. There a marina at the North end.

When you get out, you have a reach to Boston, Situate, Marblehead or Glouchester.

Why not continue on to main and stop at P town?

Jef
sv Shiva


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

kptmorgan,

If that trip is in a sailboat its way too much in too short a time. One day from Cape May to NYC, one day for LIS. 

Go ahead, enjoy yourself.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Sailboatnc - they've got a day and a half for an overnight sail from Cape May to NYC... that should be about right...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

From what I gather the boat is a 36' ketch which means, to me, that it's going to be motoring almost all the way. I see little fun in watching for stuff in the water all night long. Things like lobster pots can cause problems.

Of course it can be done but I see no fun in it. And I have delivered boats from Cape May to eastern LIS and its just hard work.

As to a restaurant on Fishers I. there are none. There is a bar that serves sandwiches at times. West Harbor is a good harbor otherwise and easy to anchor in and to pick up a mooring as well.

I would not go thru Watch Hill Passage to Block I. in the dark. There are rocks all over the place.

Having done all this for decades and not smashing up a boat I suggest, once again, that the schedule be far more flexible and slower.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Goodnewsboy said:


> Going outside Cape Cod:
> 
> Outside the Cape, especially around Monomoy,... Also, there are very few refuges until Provincetown.


Actually there are NONE, which is way less than very few.

Are you offering advice about traveling outside the Cape because you've done it? I doubt it - I don't know anyone who has and I suggest you don't offer comments that might encourage a reader to do something you should be smart enough to know iwould be foolish.


----------



## Goodnewsboy (Nov 4, 2006)

Au contraire, Sailingfool, I have done it, albeit many years ago as, I am sure, many others have before and since. 

Perhaps I inadequately stressed the point that one should do so only with the greatest of care, good weather, and the ability to stay offshore for the entire passage.

My other point was intended to warn that the available harbors are shoal and difficult of entry without what the Coast Pilot has always called "local knowledge".

Sorry to have offended you.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Unfortunately, Chatham Harbor now has an eastern entrance, since the barrier beach was breached in a storm earlier this year.


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

sailingfool said:


> Are you offering advice about traveling outside the Cape because you've done it? I doubt it - I don't know anyone who has and I suggest you don't offer comments that might encourage a reader to do something you should be smart enough to know iwould be foolish.


Well now I do feel like a fool, a sailing fool and in fact many times over the fool. Just because your limited experience has prevented you from enjoying the company of others who have done what you have not doesn't mean it's not done or is unsafe if done properly. I have sailed outside every time I sailed to Maine or points further north with only one exception. And on that trip I found the canal to be more of a problem then just doing it right and sailing the least congested and most direct route to my destination.
All the best,
Robert Gainer


----------



## kptmorgan04 (Apr 10, 2007)

Bringing this one back, as it was referenced in another post: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/us-northeast/73212-need-advice-2011-new-england-cruise.html and I will be doing similar cruise this summer, but on a friends boat with it already being in Warwick, RI. Will post full questions there, but thought it was fun to look back. For the record, all went well (with a lot of fun and lessons learned) on that cruise as I never posted a summary. I do miss the Marablle Anne, she was a great seaworthy blue water cruiser that I had to part with when I moved to the Chesapeake Bay full time.


----------

